# Hate destroying bubble nests



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Not too long ago Xander made his first bubble nest. Took him over a month, but he did it and I was so happy for him! But had to do a water change and since then he's only done minimal amount of bubbles along the edges. Poor guy, he probably thinks it's pointless now hehe.
This morning my new guy I got Friday apparently made a bubble nest sometime since dinner last night and breakfast this morning. It's so big and full, suprisingly for such a little guy! But I feel bad since I will be doing a water change in the next day or so and yet again, will break another bubble nest. 
*sigh*
I get so happy they make them because they are happy and content, and then there I go, messing up all their hard work. =(
Anyone else ever feel bad about messing up their bubbles?


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

yes, ofcourse.....But the worst is when they build a big bubble nest, for the the female so they can spawn and she goes and destroys the sucker.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

once. i did a bad thing.

Zidane's my orange CT. he's an amazing bubble nester, and always builds the biggest nests. one time, i stuck an IAL in his tank, just to do it, and he nested under and around it. it was so big, and i was so happy, that i didn't change his water for a week, just because he was so proud of it. .___o thankfully, he's in a larger tank(2 gallons), so it wasn't THAT bad..


----------



## MinibotLove (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm dreading doing the water change on Ratchet's new bowl - he built his first bubble nest in months and I dread having to ruin it. He looks so proud of it every time I see him, swimming up and wiggling around. Maybe I can just change the water _around_ the nest without destroying any bubbles... =/ 

Semi-blind Jazz looks like he's _trying_ to build a nest but he just has little clusters of bubbles all over the surface of his water, like he can't remember where he was going to build it.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my blind boy, Theo, built a few nests. i was so proud of him! <3 sadly, i had to ruin it, because he used his feeding ring as a base... :< i got photos of it. <3


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

My blue fish build* bubble nest a lot and I just have to do a water change..*


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

My newest CT built a nest less than a week after coming home and I had to destroy it for a water change D: my boy Buckminster builds beastly ones though, an INCH thick covering HALF the surface of his 4.5gal, I love that fish.


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

i feel horrible whenever i have to destroy bubble nests, i'm pretty happy right now though 'cause i just did a water change yesterday and both of my guys are building nests as i type this so they get to enjoy them for a while before i have to destroy them 

(uber excited 'cause this is the first time my new guy Hank has built a nest since i got him)


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

I hate destroying the bubble nest 
I always talk to Blizzard and let him know when I'm going to clean the tank. Then I feed him an extra blood worm and say go for it dude make me another pretty bubble nest.
One time I took Blizzard to the bathroom in a tiny carrying critter keeper. I wanted to show him my big watering hole (the bathtub) He was really impressed with the BUBBLES Oh wow you should have seen the little guy get the big eyes O.O when I put a pile of bubbles next to his cup. It was so cute!


----------



## winterdock (May 3, 2014)

I have to change mine's water right now 
I came here for moral support


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Watermelon builds a bubble nest almost every week and the sociopathic guppies love destroying it.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

there is nothing wrong with destroying your bettas bubble nests....
i dont get how people can just not change the water because they dont want to destroy it. the bettas has no use for it unless her were to actually breed, then he would need it.
isnt it better to destroy it while changing his water to keep the tank clean, then to let it go and him get sick because you dont want to mess it up?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> there is nothing wrong with destroying your bettas bubble nests....
> i dont get how people can just not change the water because they dont want to destroy it. the bettas has no use for it unless her were to actually breed, then he would need it.
> isnt it better to destroy it while changing his water to keep the tank clean, then to let it go and him get sick because you dont want to mess it up?


i agree with this. I feel bad when I wreck Watermelon's bubble nests, but I still clean his tank. 
He gets grumpy if I mess up his marvelous creation but at least I know he'll just build another one :roll:


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> there is nothing wrong with destroying your bettas bubble nests....
> i dont get how people can just not change the water because they dont want to destroy it. the bettas has no use for it unless her were to actually breed, then he would need it.
> isnt it better to destroy it while changing his water to keep the tank clean, then to let it go and him get sick because you dont want to mess it up?


You just dont understand us you just dont.... Lol jk i do feel bad destroying mine too lol but he always makes another one.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

This thread is so old, I'm surprised the bump didn't break it in half.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lol^! I actually didnt even notice...!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> there is nothing wrong with destroying your bettas bubble nests....
> i dont get how people can just not change the water because they dont want to destroy it. the bettas has no use for it unless her were to actually breed, then he would need it.
> isnt it better to destroy it while changing his water to keep the tank clean, then to let it go and him get sick because you dont want to mess it up?


I think it has a lot to do with people imparting their human emotions onto their betta (which I am guilty of, but I can acknowledge that my fish aren't human and can't perceive emotion as we do). When Ackbar made a nest I'd feel so bad because I just imagined him looking at me (with that grumpy betta face) all, "But Mom...I maked that... *wibble lip*"


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yes, I understand that is what humans do, but it isnt fair to the fish, *your* pet, whom *you* have to care for, to think a fish would actually care. its a fish, their brains arent the same as ours because our brains are very specifically wired for the things we need, anyways im not gonna get into that, but thats how i see it.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Kjg, I think you have to realize a lot of people are being sarcastic here. Maybe a small handful have skipped a water change to save a bubblenest, but I'm sure not as many as it might seem.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yes, but to me its worth posting what i said, to hopefully influence the handful that do skip the water change. speaking up is how you change things.

i get it, they are pretty, and can you imagine blowing all thoose bubbles? it would take forever, but thats not an exuse to skip a water change lol.
i didnt mean to sounds snooty or anything, i was just saying how i feel, and since its not like the betta needs the bubble nest to live (like fry would) isnt it better to change the water?


----------



## FishBaby (Nov 1, 2014)

I feel terrible... Bruce had a wonderful bubble nest built. I had to ruin it to do a water change and ever since the second he hasn't built one. I haven't noticed Stark making one but he might still be too new. Agent and Captain are definitly to new but I'm hopeful that I will see more nests sometime in the future.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Both my boys haven't made them in a while, but our weather has been really wacky and both have had a lot of changes to their tanks recently. Aris had to deal with me struggling with his old filter's flow, to which he started tail biting (well dorsal really), and now he has a different one which messes them up. Lux finally got moved from his 1g to a 10g, which also has a filter that ruins any nests he tries to make. He did give it a shot the one day I think, but lost interest. 

:< I miss getting my daily bubblenest from Lux...


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

Myates said:


> Not too long ago Xander made his first bubble nest. Took him over a month, but he did it and I was so happy for him! But had to do a water change and since then he's only done minimal amount of bubbles along the edges. Poor guy, he probably thinks it's pointless now hehe.
> This morning my new guy I got Friday apparently made a bubble nest sometime since dinner last night and breakfast this morning. It's so big and full, suprisingly for such a little guy! But I feel bad since I will be doing a water change in the next day or so and yet again, will break another bubble nest.
> *sigh*
> I get so happy they make them because they are happy and content, and then there I go, messing up all their hard work. =(
> Anyone else ever feel bad about messing up their bubbles?


Sorry if I'm resurrecting and oldie, but just wanted to share


Mclaren built a milkshake frothy Nest while I slept the other night,
and is currently in a Bubble state of mind. 
He resides underneath it when I'm not too close for him to see.
As soon as I'm near, a light turns on, etc; He is out on patrol back and forth flaring proudly.

Unless it's his feeding time, he almost jumps out of the tank at my intrusion, love bites etc.
I hope I'm not making him sound like a grouch, because he is a big softy on his own time/without one.
As with yourself, I don't want to disturb his hard work. 
Doing water changes with the gravel vac has left it mostly undisturbed.

But I need to do a good tank clean today, so I hope he wont take it to heart.
The thread seems to indicate he will get over it quickly, but still..Sorry Mac


----------

